# Bitch, bitch, bitch!



## SolangeC

This phrase expresses one's exasperation at someone else refusing to stop whining & moaning or refusing to stop demanding something. 

Examples: a person refuses to drop the subject that has been exhausted, a person continually complains or discusses a perceived grievance, or a person keeps demanding that you do s.t. without giving you time to accomplish the task. In such instances, one is prone to mutter quietly "bitchbitchbitch". En français, s.v.p -aucune idée.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut SolangeC,

How about:  Fait chier... ?
(vulgaire, cela va sans dire...)


----------



## SolangeC

mais ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

SolangeC said:


> mais ...


Ce n'est pas le niveau de langue attendu ?  Ou je n'ai pas bien saisi le sens ?


----------



## Donaldos

On dirait peut-être quelque chose comme "gnagnagna".


----------



## jann

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> How about:  Fais chier... ?


I'd say that's just about perfect. 

Mumbling "bitch, bitch, bitch" quietly isn't at all nice... and although the French expression may at first glance seem more vulgar, it's really just what people would say under their breath in the situation described.  The degree of offensiveness -- for either expression -- is a function of delivery, context, and the relationship between the two people.

Gnagnagna is more innocuous... closer to "blah, blah, blah"... or perhaps better suited to a tongue-in-cheek (joking, not under your breath) usage of "bitch, bitch, bitch."


----------



## Donaldos

I disagree.


----------



## jann

Donaldos said:


> I disagree.


Care to elaborate?   I said a lot of things in that post... which one do you disagree with?  

I don't mean to argue with you, I'm just trying to figure out what your concern is about the translation discussion.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

Pour ce genre de situation, et en québécois « joualisant » il y aurait : _a m'énArve !!! _(j'insiste sur le deuxième A) ou bien _maudit warning:esti, crisse) qu'a_ _m'énarve ! _

Ce qui pourrait donner en franco-français : _qu'est-ce qu'elle m'énerve ! / putain qu'elle m'énerve !_


----------



## Seeda

Je dirais plutôt _putain *ce *qu'elle m'énerve !_


----------



## Mariana31

> one is prone to *mutter quietly* "bitchbitchbitch"


la proposition "fait chier, fait chier, fait chier" était pas mal. Si on la trouve trop vulgaire et qu'on veut garder une formule propre à être *marmonnée sous cape*, voici ce qu'on pourrait dire :
*"m'énervem'énervem'énerve"*


----------



## Nicomon

Mariana31 said:


> [...] voici ce qu'on pourrait dire :
> *"m'énervem'énervem'énerve"*


  J'achète ! 

Mais j'avais compris, Perso, je peux très bien marmoner sous cape « (_maudit qu') a m'énaaarve _! »


----------



## SolangeC

Thanks everybody! What great suggestions - I'm glad for *all* of them. It is essential to know the various levels of expression, the nice and the not-so-nice. I appreciate your input.


----------



## becel

jann said:


> Gnagnagna is more innocuous... closer to "blah, blah, blah"... or perhaps better suited to a tongue-in-cheek (joking, not under your breath) usage of "bitch, bitch, bitch."



Hello to all,
Certainly, Karine's translation gives the exact meaning of _bitch, bitch, bitch_ in that context. It's what most people would say between their teeth.
_gnagnagna _here is not strong enough. Go for it, SolangeC!


----------



## SolangeC

Gnagnagna = yehyehyeh (or even clucking sounds like a chicken!). You are right - not strong enough. Thanks, all. This forum is great!


----------



## Nicomon

And here, I'll add that although « _fait chier _» doesn't offend me at all (Quebeckers are not easily offended ), for exasperation and muttering to myself I definitely would be more likely to say something like « _crisse qu'a m'énarve _».

If I'm really exasperated I might, however, say _tu me fais (royalement) chier! _directly to the person
Or, talking about the person to someone else : _xyz me fait (royalement) chier_.


> faire chier qqn
> 
> L’embêter, lui être très désagréable. Tu sais que tu commences à me faire royalement chier?


----------



## SolangeC

_tu me fais royalement chier !_?!?!   Love it! Ha!


----------



## pyan

Hello SolangeC and everyone. This is an interesting question. I see the  level of vulgarity of the English expression differently from other people. 

I  don't see this as calling someone "bitch, bitch, bitch!"  The  irritating, continuous complaining described so clearly by SolangeC is  bitching. To me "bitch, bitch, bitch!" describes the behaviour and is a  much stronger version of "moan, moan, moan!".  In my opinion "to bitch"  is very informal but not vulgar enough to need a   warning sign.  I would have though "ça fait chier", and Nicomon's other suggestions, were a bit stronger.  

Perhaps SolangeC can help clarify the level of vulgarity of the expression in American English? It may be an expression which is considered more or less rude depending on where it is used.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello pyan,

What I tried to render was the fact that this constant moaning/mumbling/demanding gets on my nerves... big time. 
Hence the « _qu'est-ce qu'elle m'énerve ! _» or the Quebec version of it, and my  for Marianas's suggestion in #13. 
I only put the  before the swear/religious words, which are not "lady like" and may be offending for people not used to hearing them... 

But then, perhaps I don't understand the exact intention behind "bitch, bitch, bitch".


----------



## wildan1

_Bitch, bitch, bitch! _repeats the verb _to bitch_, not the noun (more insulting in AE), e.g. _You bitch!_

_T'es le roi/la reine des râleurs !
Tu fais que râler, toi !_


----------



## Grop

Caliméro, vas ! Vas-y (ah)*, Caliméro ! <- someone who always complains. Calimero always thinks everything is so unfair.
Quel râleur ! <- someone who always rants

* You would only hear the _ah_ in some dialects


----------



## Nicomon

wildan1 said:


> _Bitch, bitch, bitch! _repeats the verb _to bitch_, not the noun (more insulting in AE), e.g. _You bitch!_


I get that... but wouldn't it be different if you're muttering it to yourself?
 e.g. _Non mais quelle râleuse **** celle-là! _Et (sous-entendu) : _Qu'est-ce qu'elle m'énerve (avec ses râlements **)?_

**  : à la québécoise, je dirais  _chiâleuse/son chiâlage. _

If it's still not right... I give up trying. __


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

What about _me gonfle me gonfle me gonfle... ?_


----------



## jann

pyan said:


> I would have though "ça fait chier", and Nicomon's other suggestions, were a bit stronger





wildan1 said:


> _Bitch, bitch, bitch! _repeats the verb _to bitch_, not the noun (more insulting in AE),





Nicomon said:


> I get that... but wouldn't it be different if you're muttering it to yourself?



Certainly "bitch, bitch, bitch" is the verb, and I agree that it is very informal but not truly vulgar.  But as I said before, the degree of rudeness depends very strongly on the exact delivery and context of usage.  This expression can range from so offensive that the other person will walk out on you, to so innocuous that everyone laughs.  As Nicomon has said, the fact that you're muttering it _to yourself_ (as implied by Solange's original post) makes a difference:  it potentially makes the usage more offensive, if you are deliberately allowing someone to overhear your uncharitable inner voice all while pretending they didn't hear you. That's far ruder than acknowledging your irritation in a shared or even direct fashion.

I think swearing carries less weight in French than it does in American English (and I've been half-jokingly told that this is because of the US's Puritan heritage).  This is why I suggested that _fait chier_, while it may at first appear vulgar and thus stronger to us anglophones, is in fact quite comparable.   It fits in many of the same contexts, and like "bitch, bitch, bitch," the tone and delivery can be varied to change the effect dramatically. 

I'm not criticizing the other excellent suggestions made above, and I would qualify my remarks by saying that I have no knowledge of québécois usage...


----------



## Guerric

Pour ajouter mon grain de sel, je pense que _fait chier_ n'est pas assez dirigé contre la personne, contrairement à _bitch bitch bitch_ (que l'on parle du nom ou du verbe), donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit vraiment adapté.

J'ai essayé de trouver un équivalent que l'on répèterait ainsi...je n'en vois pas, mis à part "waf waf waf" pour imiter le caniche qui est toujours à grogner et se plaindre contre tout ce qu'il peut, ou "ouin ouin ouin" ou encore "bouhouhou" (avec frottage des yeux en option) pour quelqu'un qui se plaint en permanence de son malheur.

Selon le contexte, le ton et le niveau de langue, j'opterais pour différentes options fleuries, mais il faudrait peut-être oublier la répétition et se tourner vers une autre figure de style, une allitération par exemple ("petite pute !")


----------



## Michelvar

A titre personnel, je réagirais comme cela :

Si c'est juste spontanément pour exprimer mon exaspération, pour me détendre intérieurement, sans vouloir être entendu par quelqu'un : fait chier!

Si c'est pour être entendu par des collègues/amis, mais pas par la personne pénible :

Putain quel lourd!  (pour : putain qu'il est lourd).
Il commence vraiment à me faciliter le transit intestinal!  (façon moins vulgaire de dire qu'il me fait chier)
Putain il est pénible celui là!
Si c'est pour être entendu par la personne pénible : t'es lourd, là!   ("t'es lourd" est une façon de dire à la personne qu'elle exagère, qu'elle en fait trop, mais sans l'attaquer directement sur ses qualités personnelles).


----------



## 1133Lodi

It’s the repetition of the words which gives it depth of meaning.  By the time you’ve said it three times you feel better.  But when you say ça le fait d’hier, you don’t feel better.  You feel worse.  When you say ça le fait chier, you feel like shit.

But bitch, bitch, bitch, provided immediate relief.

What’s the equivalent here in French.  A word that you’d say like bitch! 

In Montreal I knew a fellow who said hostie repeatedly.

It sounded like Steve to me.
My name is Steve.  So I thought he was saying Ah Steve!


----------



## Locape

1133Lodi said:


> It’s the repetition of the words which gives it depth of meaning.  By the time you’ve said it three times you feel better.  But when you say ca le fait d’hier, you don’t feel better.  You feel worse.  When you say ca le fait chier, you feel like shit.


How do you know, as a non-native, that saying _fait chier !_ (the correct wording) doesn't make you feel better? You can't take this expression literally and say, I quote you, 'you feel like shit'!! 
[...]
Actually, saying _fait chier, fait chier, fait chier! _would be the same thing for the French as English speakers saying _bitch, bitch, bitch! _IMO.


----------



## joelooc

Would anyone buy "casse-couilles" "casse-bonbons" or even "casse-pieds" which you can easily ad lib the number of times you feel like


----------



## NomDeNom

Est-ce que "il/elle/tu me souuuuuule(s)" est trop poli par rapport à "bitchbitchbitch" ?


----------



## Aristide

Guerric said:


> Pour ajouter mon grain de sel, je pense que _fait chier_ n'est pas assez dirigé contre la personne, contrairement à _bitch bitch bitch_


C'est vrai que "fait chier" sera compris comme "ça fait chier", et non pas comme "elle fait chier".
Je propose "ta gueule, ta gueule, ta gueule !"
Si on préfère rester poli et exprimer sa frustration sans viser personne, on peut toujours dire "zut zut zut zut !".
En général, "ta gueule" est marmonné 3 fois de suite. Pour zut, c'est 4 fois.


----------



## Nicomon

Locape said:


> Actually, saying _fait chier, fait chier, fait chier! _would be the same thing for the French as English speakers saying _bitch, bitch, bitch!_


Pour les Français peut-être, mais pas dans mon vocabulaire de québécoise.
Je dirais sans problème, comme je l'ai écrit en 2011,  _il/elle me fait (royalement) chier_.
Mais je ne serais pas portée à dire _fait chier_ trois fois en ligne. 
Je préfère (post 13) _m'emmerde, m'emmerde, m'emmerde _ou la suggestion d'Aristide :_ Ta gueule, ta gueule, ta gueule. _

Cela dit, j'ai trouvé le dialogue qui suit - je mets les lignes qui précèdent, pour qu'on comprenne bien le contexte.


> She:_ Oh, some of these dishes are really dirty_
> He: _I'll be there in a minute._
> She: _What's a minute?_
> He:_ I'm watching this. _
> She: _Record it. _
> *He: (mumbling) Oh my gosh. That's all I hear... bitch bitch bitch, nag nag nag. And I came home to this.*


Et là, aucune de ces suggestions ne fonctionnerait à mon avis. Sauf que... je n'ai pas d'idée géniale non plus.


----------



## enattente

Perso, j'ai tendance à enchaîner les sacres pour purger ma colère, genre, "putain d'enculé nique ta mère". Ou bien en mode québécois, un bon vieux "ta-bar-nak" ça fait du bien. Ayant trois syllabes, ça serait peut-être une bonne traduction. 

Nicomon, je me demande si, dans l'exemple que tu as trouvé, "bitch" ne veut pas dire "complain", ce qui en ferait moins un juron que du langage vulgaire.


----------



## Nicomon

@ enattente :  C'est ce que je comprends aussi de l'exemple  trouvé.  Ce qui rejoint le commentaire de wildan (post 20) et ma réponse (post 22).  Faudrait une adaptation. Ou remplacer les verbes par des noms.   Mais au risque de me répéter... je n'ai pas d'idée géniale pour le contexte précis que j'ai cité.

Moi aussi c'est en cas de colère - et non d'exaspération envers un « enquiquineur » - que j'imagine un enchainement de sacres
« religieux » dans le style : _esti d'câliss de tabarnak.   

Ta-bar-nak! _- qui marche à divers sauces - conviendrait à mon avis (pour un contexte québécois) dans le cas où "bitch, bitch, bitch" aurait le sens du très français « putain ».


----------



## joelooc

Peut-être alors 3x
Résultats Google Recherche d'images correspondant à https://legrumblr.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/rogntudju1.png?w=584


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas...
*rogntudju* \ʁoɲ.ty.dʒy\ ou \ʁɔɲ.ty.dʒy\

_(Bande dessinée)_ Juron humoristique en langage de bande dessinée dans la série _Gaston Lagaffe_ ; déformation de _nom de Dieu_ évitant le blasphème.
La suggestion de joelooc (salut ) serait donc une façon édulcorée de dire  :   _nom de Dieu de nom de Dieu de nom de Dieu  _


----------



## Locape

Nicomon said:


> Et là, aucune de ces suggestions ne fonctionnerait à mon avis. Sauf que... je n'ai pas d'idée géniale non plus.


Peut-être que la suggestion de @NomDeNom (#33) pourrait fonctionner ('elle me soûle'), ou alors 'Toujours à râler/me faire chier/m'emmerder, toujours à critiquer/me pomper l'air' ?


----------



## joelooc

Nicomon said:


> évitant le blasphème.


Merci de prendre en charge le salut de mon âme (  )
Je me demandais, en fait, si l'interjection 'rogntudju' était susceptible d'être comprise mondialement ou, tout au moins, dans la francophonie extra métropolitaine.


----------



## Nicomon

joelooc said:


> Merci de prendre en charge le salut de mon âme (  )


C'est pas moi, c'est le dico. Moi, je peux jurer/sacrer comme un charretier à mes heures. 

C'est justement parce que je suis pas sûre que « rogntudju » serait compris de ceux qui ne feraient pas la référence avec Gaston Lagaffe que j'ai mis la définition. 



Locape said:


> Peut-être que la suggestion de @NomDeNom (#33) pourrait fonctionner ('elle me soûle'),


Ça, c'est l'équivalent franco-français de mon très québécois :  _a m'énArve !!! _(en insistant sur le deuxième A) - voir post 11.
  J'aime bien _me pompe l'air.   _

Un ami me propose pour le contexte initial de Solange :  _ Fatigant-e!_
À la fois simple et efficace à mon avis.


----------



## Nicklondon

*relou - *with the correct exasperated intonation.


----------



## jann

enattente said:


> Nicomon, je me demande si, dans l'exemple que tu as trouvé, "bitch" ne veut pas dire "complain", ce qui en ferait moins un juron que du langage vulgaire.



Pour que ce soit bien clair... 

Dans le contexte de SolangeC comme dans le dialogue cité plus récemment par Nicomon _bitch, bitch, bitch_ est une expression *verbale* !  Cela ne fait aucun doute parmi les anglophones ayant participé à cette discussion depuis la question d'origine en 2011.  Alors oui, absolument, c'est l'action de se plaindre ; il ne s'agit nullement de traiter quelqu'un de salope/etc.

Je ne vois pas beaucoup de différence entre le contexte d'origine et le dialogue cité.  Dans les deux cas, on exprime sa frustration avec les plaintes ou demandes répétées de quelqu'un d'autre.

EDIT: Pour traduire le dialogue cité par Nico il faut évidemment considérer que c'est non seulement marmonné en aparté mais surtout une description des actions de la dame en question (elle se plaint constamment et lui fait tout le temps des réflexions, selon l'homme qui parle)... et la répétition des deux verbes (_bitch, nag_) sert à souligner la répétition des griefs.


----------



## Aristide

Je n'avais pas pigé qu'il s'agissait du verbe bitch !
J'ai une suggestion, mais qui convient seulement sur une cour d'école maternelle: Ouin-ouin-ouin !
pour imiter quelqu'un qui n'arrête pas de pleurnicher et de se plaindre.


----------



## Nicomon

jann said:


> Pour que ce soit bien clair...
> Dans le contexte de SolangeC comme dans le dialogue cité plus récemment par Nicomon _bitch, bitch, bitch_ est une expression *verbale* !


Merci de la confirmation jann.  J'ai répondu à enattente :


> C'est ce que je comprends aussi de l'exemple trouvé. Ce qui rejoint le commentaire de wildan (post 20) et ma réponse (post 22). Faudrait une adaptation. Ou remplacer les verbes par des noms.


Et je suis d'accord partout avec l'explication très claire de ton EDIT... même si je n'ai toujours pas de solution géniale pour rendre les deux verbes répétés.


jann said:


> Dans les deux cas, on exprime sa frustration avec les plaintes ou demandes répétées de quelqu'un d'autre.


Pour l'idée de frustration, je pense encore que _m'emmerde, m'emmerde, m'emmerde/qu'est-ce qu'elle m'énerve _(ou des variantes du genre) conviennent si _bitch, bitch, bitch_ ne fait pas partie d'une phrase.  j

Et j'aime bien aussi la suggestion toute simple qu'on m'a donnée par MP :
_*Fa-ti-gante*... _parce qu'une personne qui se râle/chiâle tout le temps n'est vraiment pas reposante.   
Il peut m'arriver d'ailleurs de dire directement : _*(sais-tu que) t'es vraiment pas reposante ... *_

Je ne suis pas portée à dire _Fait chier_ sans pronom + _me_, mais c'est bien personnel.

Sauf que le post de 11323Lodi (English American) - qui a ressuscité le fil - donne l'impression que _bitch, bitch, bitch_ est parfois aussi un juron. Comme d'autres diraient _shit, shit, shit.  _C'est ce que j'interprète en lisant son commentaire :


> In Montreal I knew a fellow who said hostie repeatedly.


Je suis d'ailleurs étonnée de lire ça. Je ne connais personne qui dirait _(o)sti _3 fois de suite, plutôt qu'aligner divers mots d'église.

Pour ce qui est du contexte cité plus haut... désolée . J'ai oublié un bout important que j'ai ajouté en vert ci-dessous : 


> *He: (mumbling) Oh my gosh. That's all I hear... bitch bitch bitch, nag nag nag. All she ever does is complain. And I came home to this.*


Je ne rejetterais pas l'idée de remplacer les *bitch bitch bitch, nag nag nag *par des onomatopées, comme Donaldos, Guerric et Aristide ont suggéré  puisque qu'il dit ensuite qu'elle n'arrête pas de râler / se plaindre.

Je rends mon tablier. Je déjà écrit plus d'une fois que je suis pas inspirée.


----------



## Kecha

Je pense qu'on aura du mal à trouver une expression qui fonctionne pour tout les scénarios, on aura plutôt tendance à parodier ce que la personne raconte dans ses plaintes :

J'y ait droit tout le temps : "T'as pas fait ci, t'as pas fait ça", elle ne fait que de se plaindre.
Elle a toujours un truc, elle : "J'ai mal ici, j'ai mal là", elle me saoule/gonfle.

Je pense aussi que "gnagnagna" ("gnignigni, gnagnagna", parce qu'on aime beaucoup ce rythme i/a) peut convenir (n'en déplaise à d'autres dans ce fil), si on le dit en faisait suffisamment la grimace. Il y a un très bon GIF qui le représente très bien.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai une question pour les anglophones.  Désolée du doublon, il est trop tard pour supprimer ce bout du post précédent. 

Le post #27 de 11323Lodi (English American) qui a ressuscité ce vieux fil peut donner l'impression que _*bitch, bitch, bitch*_ est parfois aussi un juron. Comme d'autres diraient _*shit, shit, shit.* _

C'est du moins ce que j'interprète en lisant son commentaire :


> In Montreal I knew a fellow who said hostie repeatedly.


Je ne connais pas de Montréalais qui dirait _(o)sti _3 fois de suite, plutôt qu'aligner des mots d'église, mais c'est définitivement un sacre / juron. 

Alors, est-ce que _ bitch bitch bitch _est parfois un juron ? Ou pas ?


----------



## Nicklondon

Excellente question Nicomon et tout dépend, évidemment, du contexte.
_Bitch _peut-être un juron. S/He's a (real) bitch - s/he's grassed on us again! Les exemples abondent donc regardez sur Google/dicos.
_Bitch _(parfois prononcé biaaaaaatch for dramatic/camp effect) dans le milieu gay (sorry - aucune idée pour les LBT+) n'est pas nécessairement un juron (utilisé comme nom commun)- mais encore une fois ça dépendra du contexte. Il peut l'être évidemment dans l'exemple suivant: Bitch, bitch, bitch (3 ou plus de fois - ça dependra du niveau d'irritation)- she's forgotten to get tickets/a drink/etc for the rest of us!
Mais pour en revenir à nos biches* (boum boum), pour le post #1, je pense que le Gif (post #45) explique le mot (_bitch _en tant que verbe) à merveille.

* Pour les non-francophones - this should be _moutons_.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Nicklondon.  
J'ai la réponse à ma question. Ce n'est donc pas à rapprocher de _ shit, shit, shit = merde (de) merde (de) merde_.

_Bitch_ dans ton premier exemple correspond pour moi à une insulte... pas un juron selon ma définition.
En français québécois, je dirais _(petite/grosse)_ _vache. _Au masculin, il y aurait _ chien sale/enfant de chienne. _
Et plutôt que de répéter le mot on ferait précéder de :_ crisse de/esti de/maudit(e)  _ce qui devient un sacre-insulte.

Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que_ bitch _a parfois le sens de _gouine. _

Bien d'accord que le Gif de Ketcha explique très bien l'expression verbale.


----------



## enattente

Nicomon said:


> Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que_ bitch _a parfois le sens de _gouine._


Bonjour Nicomon  Je pense que non. "Bitch" c'est plutôt "garce", rien à voir avec la sexualité.


----------



## joelooc

J'ai déjà eu la même impression que Nicomon; je dirais que dans le contexte carcéral une détenue qui qualifie une codétenue de "bitch" implique une relation dominante/dominée qui n'exclue pas la connotation sexuelle. (qu'en des termes galants ...)


----------



## enattente

Qu'un mec traite un autre de femme, c'est une insulte viriliste, peu importe le contexte. Ça n'exclut peut-être pas la connotation sexuelle, mais ça ne l'implique pas forcément non plus. 

Je m'éloigne du sujet de notre discussion, mais malgré ce qu'on peut voir à la télé, les rapports de domination en prison n'ont rien de sexuel dans l'immense majorité des cas. Je fais partie d'une asso qui défend les droits des prisonniers et je passe pas mal de temps à parler avec des personnes incarcérées au téléphone, essentiellement en anglais -- si un prisonnier traite quelqu'un de "little bitch" ça ne veut absolument pas dire qu'il songe à baiser avec lui, l'homosexualité étant hyper tabou.

Entre filles, "bitch" c'est au plus souvent une façon vulgaire de dire "girls". Si, en parlant de mes copines et moi, je vous dis "we are tough bitches", ça ne veut pas dire qu'on est lesbiennes (sans, bien entendu, l'exclure).


----------



## Nicomon

enattente said:


> "Bitch" c'est plutôt "garce", rien à voir avec la sexualité.


_Garce _est le premier sens (et c'est dans ce sens que je dis _petite vache_)


> D’abord, la locution petite vache est une grosse insulte. Dans ce contexte, le mot _vache_ est synonyme de « garce, salope ».
> — Durant le débat, le candidat n’a pu s’empêcher de traiter sa rivale de *petite vache*.


Source : Petite vache

Mais je croyais que ça pouvait être les deux. Je faisais référence à l'allusion gay/LBT de Nicklondon.
Sauf qu'il semble que dans le milieu - en présumant que mes sources sont bonnes - _bitch _se dit surtout d'un homme.

Cela dit,  je ne tiens pas à tout prix à avoir raison. 
On peut consulter ce fil anglais seulement : *Bitch (offensive?)*


----------

